# Of course my Mom doesn't understand!



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Today I guess my mom hopped on her menstrual cycle and to fuel it up my dumbass of a cousin went somewhere which we were planning to go went with someone else without calling us. Soon after she started nagging me about how I need to make an effort to have friends. You think all these years of me not inviting anyone to anything she get the picture. I'm not a social butterfly like she is. Does she not see my body language when talking to people? I don't even look them in the eye. She thinks I'm just too shy. I'm sure most people on here have heard that before.

I remember one time she called the doctor because she noticed (thought) i had signs of selective mutism ( close but a little too far.) The doctor said I might have something else like social anxiety. Lord, two years later she still doesn't get it. I had to tell her indirectly that I have SA. She still doesn't get it. The reason I just haven't came out and just tell is I don't want her to throw me into some therapy session and throw pity parties for me. And out of all this the person who understands me the most is my anti-social dad. He even thought it might be social anxiety. Guess what she thought? I'm too shy or selective mutism.

Moral of story: It sucks having an extrovert as a parent if you have SA because they don't f*cking understand.


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Extroverts in general don't usually have a good understanding of introverts. I've been graced to have a mom that really doesn't care if I talk to everyone or nobody. She lets me be my own person while still being supportive.

Maybe you can try to talk your dad into talking to your mom about this. Surely to god she would listen to him. Not to mention, if he is also the anti-social type, I would think your mom would have some understanding of it.

Another thing it could be is that your mom just wants the best for you. By that I mean she wants you to be a social butterfly because a lot of social interaction is a great thing, especially when young. Obviously, I don't know you or your mom, but it seems to me like she really wants her daughter to be extroverted, and is having trouble accepting that you are an introvert.

Don't ever let this get you down. There is nothing wrong with being an introvert. I hope this doesn't put a dent in your self esteem. I'm happy to hear that at least your dad understands. Plus, try not to get resentful of your mom. I know she may be difficult to get along with, but I'm confident that she just wants the best for you.


----------

